# Bart 420... old drawing i made long ago :P



## puss2puss (Aug 23, 2016)

While cleaning my old hdd i found some drawing i made long ago, so i toight mehh why not upload one for fun.. its not that good and i never finished it, but what the hell,, if some of you want to see more i will upload more but anyway.. this one i made it about 16 years ago.. its Bart smoking a blunt, standing on the earth..


----------



## Seriel (Aug 23, 2016)

What the-


----------



## puss2puss (Aug 23, 2016)

Jackus said:


> What the-


..?..


----------

